# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Socket trong java

## hc_066

các pac ơi .Em đang tìm hiểu về socket trong java. các pác cho em xin vi dụ về sử dụng socket giữa server và client vơi ạ

----------

